# Ultimate Shine: RS4, VXR x2, Audi S3, M5



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Here we have a lovely clean example of the Audi RS4. The customer came to me from a recomendation from another one of my customers.

I had looked at the car the previous week and found the paint to be 75% correct. So no matter it was needing a 1 stage machine compound and then refined.

Here she is,

















































































Car foamed up usual method using Meg's APC @ 60oC,











Foam beading amazing on the surface so i knew it had been well kept,











*Wash procedure*:

Multiple Foam and rinse with Meg's APC
Engine Bay cleaned with Duragloss Ultimate Orange
Door checks and boot checks arches cleaned with Meg's APC
2bm with shampoo plus and Hyper wash Foamed @ 60oC
Tar removed the usual way of tardis and rinse
dryed using barron and drying towel
clayed with meg's Mild and gloss enhancer
rinsed and then dryed a final time using another Drying towel and barron.

The defects were pretty much even all over the car,











before,











Using Menzerna 203S with Gloss It yellow pad, knowing that i still had a full refine to do after,











before,











during,











Before,











During,











Wheels were removed as i was not happy with the cleaning stage from doing 1 wheel at the start. When wheels are that bad there is nothing compares to removing the wheels.

Wheels cleaned with ????????, then tar removed with tardis,



















































The final result of wheels,











Car was refined with Festool Black pad and the Ceramic High Gloss finishing polish on Rotary @600rpm

Project Awesome applied using usual method with Gloss It Blue Pad as an experiment for myself and left to cure overnight, Removed as much as i could with buffing towel any excess was left and then 1 coat of concorso was applied over the top then buffed off to remove any trace of PA below. Using Gloss Enhancer to remove Gloss It finish or PA quickly will POSSIBLY remove some product as the polymer way work againt it's self between the finish and the QD.

Wheels sealed with Migilore Wheel Seal
Tyres dressed with Gloss It Signature Tyre Gloss
Glass sealed with G-Techniq G3
Car then given full wipe down with G-Techniq C2
interior done with 303 Aerospace and leather done with Raceglaze Leather Balm
Plastics done with 303 and engine bay done with optiseal,

Here she is after 2 days,























































































































































Next couple of cars only the aftershots i am afraid as i am mega busy with cars and find it difficult to get the time to do a proper write up.

I will have a write up by the end of the month done that will be a special write up

VXR Racing done with Migilore Compeizione Blend,















































































































This is a member of DW (bobby) that i done his car for the open day held at my premises and i spent 5 days on the car sorting paint issues on the car with orangepeel

This car looked amazing in the flesh and was finished with Migilore Comp Blend with the customer taking away G-Techniq C5 for wheels Great car totally styled to perfection.

I removed all badges and i also painted matt black the plastic surround and audi badge on the front grill.























































































































































Another VXR done for a local Vauxhall show, This car finished with Gloss It Finish and Gloss It Concorso,























































































































































BMW M5 finished in Blackfire, this customer has this car to go to the shops in and uses his GTR at the weekend:doublesho

But both GTR and M5 had Tubi exhaust's fitted and i must say this V10 sounded amazing















































































































Thanks for looking and comments are welcome:thumb:

PS look out for a write up from me by the end of the month its a cracker


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

As usual awesome work Paul 

M5 for week days and GTR for weekends, hope the other half live lol


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

Some stunning cars there, good work


----------



## ash888 (Apr 29, 2010)

great work! that M5 is a beast!


----------



## Theval (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice work Paul:thumb::argie::argie:


----------



## getcha (Nov 14, 2007)

Impressive pictures and impressive work:thumb:


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Top work!!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

As always Paul your company name is truely reflected in the final results.........:thumb:



Ultimate Shine said:


> Wheels were removed as i was not happy with the cleaning stage from doing 1 wheel at the start. When wheels are that bad there is nothing compares to removing the wheels.


Completely agree with your comment above, you just can't beat getting the wheels off the cars.........:thumb:

Those exhausts on the M5 look a little OTT to me............:doublesho

Look forward to reading your write up towards the end of the month........:wave:


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Amazing as usual, all the cars look superb after your hard work :thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Someone's been a busy man!! Cracking work Paul, wouldn't expect anything less from you

Will keep my eyes peeled for the next detail....

:thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

fantastic work bud


----------



## craig todd (May 17, 2009)

stunning work, that m5 is lush and i bet those tubi's sound awsome on that, iv'e heard them on an e39 m5 but havn't had the pleasure of hearing them on the e60 yet.


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

That M5 is simply stunning! 

Great work


----------



## Carn (Apr 13, 2007)

Terrific work as usual Paul, well done indeed :thumb:


----------



## Hondahead (Apr 10, 2010)

some work done there!
cars all look spectacular!


----------



## jimmy_b_84 (Jan 11, 2009)

great work stunning results on the RS4 looks the absolute nuts.

A nice selection of cars too


----------



## bobbyw55 (Mar 23, 2009)

craig todd said:


> stunning work, that m5 is lush and i bet those tubi's sound awsome on that, iv'e heard them on an e39 m5 but havn't had the pleasure of hearing them on the e60 yet.


The sound is amazing mate. I went up to see paul before the customer picked this up and could not believe the noise:doublesho


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Excellent results on all cars


----------



## craig todd (May 17, 2009)

bobbyw55 said:


> The sound is amazing mate. I went up to see paul before the customer picked this up and could not believe the noise:doublesho


your making me jelous, its not the same on youtube


----------



## felcher (May 13, 2010)

super studffs


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice work :thumb:

Love the black and red on the astra


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Did I read PA--> Concorso --> C2 on one of the cars?! That'll be bullet proof!!

Stunning work and great write up :thumb:

Still not sure how to use the Concorso properly!


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

amiller said:


> Did I read PA--> Concorso --> C2 on one of the cars?!
> Still not sure how to use the Concorso properly!


Yes you are reading correctly that was a bullet proof protection.:thumb:

Concorso can work in different ways all of them look great but i find applying by hand to be the best way. I have applied up to 5 coats of concorso in 1 session and it looked absolutly amazing but the best procedure for me is,


Wipe Down with Menz Top Inspection
Apply PA with DA on Red pad at speed 4 and then leave overnight
next day wipe residue off paint using Gloss Enhancer and super buffing towel
Apply another coat of PA same again speed 4 DA on red and leave for 3 hours or more depending on time.
Buff residue off again without the use of Gloss Enhancer reside will be picked up with the concorso
Apply Concorso by hand i find quite thick works well.
Leave for 1 hour and buff off using Gloss Enhancer to catch the rest of the remaining residue
Then use C2 as a final wipe down, the C2 won't add anything but will just give that little bit more protection not that you need it but its all about pushing limit's.
*Please note that this is MY finding's others may find different outcomes*.

Andrew you are more than welcome anytime to come over for a chin wag about concorso and see if i can help:thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Bobby your car was looking good last night when you were in front of me going home.:argie: I do like your S3 mate, finish looks pretty good too


----------



## vxlfan (Oct 6, 2009)

Cracking work as always, Paul ! 

Loving the VXR's for obvious reasons - especially the Racing Edition - but every one of these cars is testament to your work. 

Remember seeing Bobby's car at the open day.

See you at the end of the month to get the A3 sorted, mate !!:wave:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning work as always! love the BBS on the S3! Really suits it


----------



## 4937Liam (Feb 4, 2010)

-Mat- said:


> stunning work as always! love the BBS on the S3! Really suits it


My centements exactly. Love the A3 and its wheels!

Superb finish on all four vehicles.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Very very nice love the way the RS4 turned out!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:thumb:

Nice job


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Stunning work there they all look great


----------

